# Creekside Fishing Tournament & Fish Fry



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

This is our 2nd Annual and includes a fish fry at weigh in


----------



## joaks91 (Jan 4, 2007)

KJ I hope we can get some of these fine fishermen to help us raise money for these kids. Being one of the coaches I know we could use some help. Also, the Hunting and Fishing Show scholorships we are giving out this weekend will go to good use. Thanks for the post.


----------



## joaks91 (Jan 4, 2007)

The date for this Tourny has been pushed back. It is now June 4th.


----------



## joaks91 (Jan 4, 2007)

You can also sign up on-line through creeksideshow.com. This is the web page for the Hunting and Fishing Show we just had, check it out.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

I am looking forward to this. It should be a great day of fishing since the wind forecast says it is going to lay.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

*Link posted*

I forgot to post the link for the updated information. Also there is now available a secure online payment option.

The start time has been changed to 6:00 am since sun rise is at 6:15 am.

We are doing a pot of $20 per person.

http://creeksideshow.com/saltwater.htm


----------

